# EDM General



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Anyone here like electronic dance music? It doesn't really stand up to the complexity of classical in most cases, but it's still fun to listen to sometimes. Very good with the whole _Zeitgeist_ thing, you know?

Anyway, I recently bought FL Studio and have been looking for some inspiration. Got any good tracks to share? I'd like to get a good feel for a variety of genres.


----------



## Abracadabra (Jun 6, 2012)

FL Studio?

Grab a cup of coffee, tea, or whatever you drink, and tell me about it. The screen shots look really complicated.

What can you do with it? 

Do you write music with it? Do you "compose" music tracks with it using prerecorded or synthesized music?

Is it similar to BIAB (Band in a Box)?

I'm just curious what you do with it. 

Or more importantly, what it can do for you?


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

FL Studio is especially suited for creating EDM and pop music because both are usually based on a few repetitive melodic patterns (basically, a motive). What a pattern-based editor like FL Studio does is let a person easily store and arrange those patterns (motives). You _could_ get the same end result in, say, Finale (if you had the right synthesizers), but it'd take a lot longer because you'd be doing a lot of copying and pasting. Instead, FL Studio has a handy little list of patterns for each song. You start out by composing a few patterns, and then arrange them together.









One more thing FL Studio is good at (any good midi sequencer should be good at this, too) is automating control changes. For example, to make the "wub" rhythm found in a lot of dubstep, you usually change the speed of a LFO that's controlling the filter cutoff of your synthesizer. You can turn that knob that changes the speed while the track is playing, and FL Studio will record that change and perform it when you play the song.

And that's the bulk of it. There's regular audio editing, too, and a bunch of effects you can add to the tracks (flanger, delay, reverb, etc.).


----------



## Abracadabra (Jun 6, 2012)

Sounds like fun. Have you created any music with it yet?


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

i much prefer IDM


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Abracadabra said:


> Sounds like fun. Have you created any music with it yet?


Just noodling around, mostly. Haven't completed anything.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

I like a lot of different EDM music, as long as it's interesting. I'm into "underground" genres like techno/deep house/early detroit etc.

You should check out Jan Jelinek, especially his album "La Nouvelle Pauvreté" 




When i produce music, i use Propellerhead's Reason 6, and i use ableton live to record and edit sound.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

^ ahhhh, where are these samples from??


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Philip said:


> i much prefer IDM


i was just pulling your tail.. obviously i failed. when are we going to hear some tracks?


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Philip said:


> ^ ahhhh, where are these samples from??


I wish i knew!

Heard this before? if your into the sampling of jazz in edm


----------



## pianowillbebach (Mar 31, 2019)

Does anyone know if bandora would be any good at creating EDM? https://bandora.com/en/


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

It's funny how EDM often has a arty intro, which makes the appeal generalized, but then when the beats come in there is something that turns off people not into EDM. In a way, it's like wasted talent, maybe one with and one without the beats.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Let's Eat Grandma - Hall of Mirrors *(Sept. 2021)






Let’s Eat Grandma, the UK duo of *Rosa Walton* and *Jenny Hollingworth*, are back with their first new music in three years.

“I wanted to use the setting of a fairground at night to describe the dizziness, intensity and excitement of being with a woman I had strong feelings for, and the hall of mirrors as a metaphor for discovering and exploring parts of myself that I was bringing to life,” Walton said in a statement. “In some ways it’s reflective and almost secretive, journeying through confusing and difficult emotions, but I also wanted ‘Hall of Mirrors’ to be a euphoric song that conveys clarity, confidence, and ultimately joy.” (*pitchfork*)


----------

